# Demo after infestation



## Hanzosbm (Jul 21, 2020)

My wife and I recently bought an old farmhouse. Lately, we've had a problem with deer mice and a few snakes getting in. Activity seems have ceased with the exception of the basement where I'm still catching a mouse a day. I'm using live traps so as not to deal with dead mice laying around attracting more snakes, so it's possible that it's the same mouse that keeps coming back every day. In some ways, that's a good thing because it tells me that there is still an access point somewhere. 
I'm in the process of trying to find and eliminate all points of entry, but the previous owners put up a drop ceiling (glued, not panels) that covers a lot. I want to start ripping it down, but a previous electrician pulled down a section and there were lots of mouse droppings. 
I'm reading about Hantavirus and want to protect myself and my family, but I'm not sure how to drop roughly 400 sqft of ceiling without causing all of this stuff to go airborne, not to mention the clean up.
I'm hoping someone else has had some experience with this.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not a pro, but I've renovated some really dirty places, bird droppings primarily. You will want to treat the project like an asbestos removal, sheet every area to isolate the work space air from other places. Then use an exhaust system to depressurize the work area and bag everything you remove.

PPE (personal protective Equipment) is a must, full face mask and clothing.

May sound like overkill but the effort will come with some level of comfort.

Bud


----------

